# Commute from Surbiton to London Waterloo



## bedrock (29 Jun 2011)

I'm moving to Surbiton and will need to do a daily commute to London Waterloo. I could take the bus/train but I'd much rather save some money and get the exercise. I'm not familiar with the area (or the route) and am wondering if anyone can give me some advice. I have no problem about the distance (about 18 km each way) and am mostly interested to know what the journey would be like and whether any cycle routes/lanes exist.

Thanks!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2011)

Hi Welcome to the forum.
Ping Sittingduck of this parish.
He lives not far from Surbiton and commutes to St Paul's daily.


----------



## bedrock (29 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Hi Welcome to the forum.
> Ping Sittingduck of this parish.
> He lives not far from Surbiton and commutes to St Paul's daily.



Thanks for the friendly greeting and suggestion.

I'll see if I can work out how to "ping" someone...


----------



## Twizit (29 Jun 2011)

Am near Surbiton too, but am currently West End based for work, so I use Richmond Park - Castlenau - Hammersmith - Kensington High Street - Hyde Park.... Obviously not the best for you.

There's a few guys from my cycle club go Berrylands - New Malden - east of Wimbledon Common up to West Hill into Putney / Wandsworth - then follow South of the river through Battersea - Vauxhall right up to Waterloo

That's certainly the way I'll probably go when I move jobs onto the South Bank in the late summer - although have to confess I've not yet tried out the route they take through New Malden to cross the A3 - think it goes down a few back roads that will need some practice to find!!


----------



## bedrock (29 Jun 2011)

Twizit said:


> Am near Surbiton too, but am currently West End based for work, so I use Richmond Park - Castlenau - Hammersmith - Kensington High Street - Hyde Park.... Obviously not the best for you.
> 
> There's a few guys from my cycle club go Berrylands - New Malden - east of Wimbledon Common up to West Hill into Putney / Wandsworth - then follow South of the river through Battersea - Vauxhall right up to Waterloo
> 
> That's certainly the way I'll probably go when I move jobs onto the South Bank in the late summer - although have to confess I've not yet tried out the route they take through New Malden to cross the A3 - think it goes down a few back roads that will need some practice to find!!




Thanks for the info. I don't know the area at all--this will be the first time I've lived in or around London--so I'll have to get a map!


----------



## Twizit (29 Jun 2011)

Google maps is your friend






You can also plot routes on something like bike toaster (google it) - so you can check out ride length, climbing required etc!

To be honest the route into London from around that area is pretty flat, with the exception of Kingston hill, or getting up to the top of West Hill if you go that way into Putney. Neither are killers though!

Also as someone on here once told me.. follow the river.... they're usually pretty flat!!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2011)

[QUOTE 1442987"]
I live in Surbiton and cycle through Waterloo 3 or 4 days a week. Am happy to accompany you first time. I leave home at 7am. Just PM.
[/quote]



Don't listen to User1314.. you don't wanna be cycling with him, really.. he's horrible piece of work, rides a fixed, always waggles his bottom in the air trying to trackstand badly and he doesn't even know what a red light it.

Only joshing of course



.. take up COG's offer, you couldn't get a better riding companion.


----------



## bedrock (29 Jun 2011)

[QUOTE 1442987"]
I live in Surbiton and cycle through Waterloo 3 or 4 days a week. Am happy to accompany you first time. I leave home at 7am. Just PM.
[/quote]

Excellent! Thanks very much. I'll take you up on the offer when I (hopefully) move to Surbiton towards the end of August. I say _hopefully_ as I still have to find somewhere to live--just looking for a room somewhere to tide me over--and I'm currently in on extended hols in Thailand.


----------



## bedrock (29 Jun 2011)

Seems like I've already solved one question, so on to the next:

For those of you guys who cycle in to the city, would you recommend riding in on an old wreck that no one would pinch, or do you favour trusting a big lock and chain on a semi-decent bike? This might seem like a stupid question to some, but where I used to live many people didn't even bother to lock their bikes. The other option I've been considering is getting a folding bike before I return to England. 

There's a shop here selling Yeah!, which are rebranded Dahon bikes, for about £160. At that price I wouldn't worry about it too much and it would give me the option of getting on transport if required -- something I may have to do as I'm going to be working at / visiting various schools during the coming year.


----------



## bedrock (29 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Don't listen to User1314.. you don't wanna be cycling with him, really.. he's horrible piece of work, rides a fixed, always waggles his bottom in the air trying to trackstand badly and he doesn't even know what a red light it.
> 
> Only joshing of course
> 
> ...



Used to train on fixed when I lived in the Cotswolds, and it was good fun going up and down those hills!


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Jun 2011)

bedrock said:


> Seems like I've already solved one question, so on to the next:
> 
> For those of you guys who cycle in to the city, would you recommend riding in on an old wreck that no one would pinch, or do you favour trusting a big lock and chain on a semi-decent bike? This might seem like a stupid question to some, but where I used to live many people didn't even bother to lock their bikes. The other option I've been considering is getting a folding bike before I return to England.
> 
> There's a shop here selling Yeah!, which are rebranded Dahon bikes, for about £160. At that price I wouldn't worry about it too much and it would give me the option of getting on transport if required -- something I may have to do as I'm going to be working at / visiting various schools during the coming year.



Hey Bedrock. welcome

I'm fortunate in as much as I can bring my bike into my office all day but I do favour riding an older lower value bike. Not just for security but for the level of wear. I am in the last offings of ordering a luxury ride for weekends (I just need to overcome the guilt at spending the cash, should take about 3 more days) and occasional dry commutes but I would never consider riding this every day (or every day I ride) as it would run it into the ground.

I prefer to have a "hack" bike for day to day stuff (riding in rain, carrying stuff like lights, panniers mudguards etc). I ride in on a mountain bike witj front shocks (and city tyres)... it does the job perfectly (the engine could do with a service tho!!)

Jonny


----------



## bedrock (29 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the greeting and advice, Jonny. 

This seems to be a very helpful and friendly place to be.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jun 2011)

1) Also check out the TFL route planner. It's improved a lot since I first used it (suggested the A4 was the best route into London!), and may offer some good suggestions. I often check this when I am cycling to a new place.

2) What is bike parking like at your new workplace? Last two places I've worked, I'd happily leave an unlocked bike there. Good, secure parking. If you will have the same, get any bike you like. Personally, I have a folder and it feels easier to fold it and carry it than to wrangle 2 locks are remove all lights etc from my bike every time I stop in London.


----------



## Twizit (30 Jun 2011)

[QUOTE 1442994"]
I do Berrylands, New Malden, across A3 though I did cycle along the slip road onto Wimbledon Bec one time when I was feeling brave(er), Raynes Park, Wimbledon town centre, then either Tooting or Southfields, Clapham South, Stockwell, Kennington, Imperial War Museum. I've met Sitting Duck en route a few times.

No hills at all on that route. 

[/quote]

Oooo, sounds like I might be the one in need of a ride along to see a better route come late summer once I'm heading Waterloo way






Goes off to check map.....


----------



## bedrock (30 Jun 2011)

jefmcg said:


> 1) Also check out the TFL route planner. It's improved a lot since I first used it (suggested the A4 was the best route into London!), and may offer some good suggestions. I often check this when I am cycling to a new place.
> 
> 2) *What is bike parking like at your new workplace?* Last two places I've worked, I'd happily leave an unlocked bike there. Good, secure parking. If you will have the same, get any bike you like. Personally, I have a folder and it feels easier to fold it and carry it than to wrangle 2 locks are remove all lights etc from my bike every time I stop in London.



I won't know about the parking situation until later this year. I will be studying at university part of the time and for the remainder, working or visiting London schools (locations currently unknown). For various reasons I favour a folding bike for the daily commute, although to be honest I've never ridden one any distance.


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Jun 2011)

bedrock said:


> I won't know about the parking situation until later this year. I will be studying at university part of the time and for the remainder, working or visiting London schools (locations currently unknown). For various reasons I favour a folding bike for the daily commute, although to be honest I've never ridden one any distance.



I thought a lot about getting a Brompton or similar...also test rode the kalkoff electric assist bikes. Each time I was looking at a solution that would allow me to commute every single day (I can only manage 3 at most right now due to the distance and my fitness)

I quickly discounted the elec bikes as they just didn’t do what i wanted (i cruise at around 20mph and the elec assist bikes actually start to hinder you when they reach 15mph...its a legal thing apparently)

But, Brompton’s look really good. 

In town they are very popular and have a bit of a cult following, its considered quite trendy to carry a folding bike to your desk these days! They also go at a very good rate (I cant keep up with some…even on my big wheeled bike)...but I do think you will need to research the correct gearing...somebody can correct me but I think the older ones have less gears ...or something.

There’ll be a proper Brompton rider along in a while who can advise you.


----------



## bedrock (1 Jul 2011)

Regarding the Yeah/Dahon bike that I previously mentioned, I have now found a stockist and more complete description, including bike weight of 12.5kg. At just £158 this will leave me plenty to change any bits I want upgraded. What do you think?

*Folded Size : 32 x 66 x 75 cm*

*Folding Time : 12 seconds*

*Suggested Rider Height : 140 cm - 190 cm*

*Max Rider Weight : 105 kg*

*Bike Weight : 12.5 kg*



*Frame and Fork YRA061*

*Frame : 20" Y type, Alloy frame,*

*TIG welded w/ pivot, Dahon patented ViseGrip™*

*Latch system and Re-Bar™ frame technology*

*Fork : Hi-tensile, curved blade w/ pivot*



*Cockpit*

*Handlepost : Integrated, Dahon patented design,*

*non-adjustable with handlebar*

*Headset : 1 1/8" CP*

*Grips : PVC 120mm Black*

*Saddle : Comfort Black*

*Seatpost : Super oversize, 6061 aluminum, silver*

*Seat clamp QR : Alloy clamp w/ QR silver*

*Seat post bushing : Aluminum*



*Brakes*

*Brakes : ProMax,Alloy V-Brake front & rear*

*Brake lever : ProMax,Aluminum lever and bracket*

*Brake cable and Casing : 2P Black*



*Wheels*

*Front hub : Aluminum, 5/16"x14Gx28H, silver*

*Rear hub : Aluminum, 3/8"x14Gx28H, silver*

*Spokes : 14 G, stainless steel*

*Rims : Aluminum, 20"*1.5"*14G*28H*

*Tires : Kenda, K-193, 20" x 1.5" black*



*Transmission*

*Shifter : Shimano SL- TX50-6R*

*Derailleur : Shimano Tourney*

*Freewheel : Shimano 6 speed, 14-28T*

*Casing : 2P Black*

*Crankset : Cold-forged aluminum cranks, double chain guard*

*Bottom bracket : 5 piece set w/ axle*

*Chain : KMC Z30*

*Pedals : Suntour, folding*


----------



## bedrock (1 Jul 2011)

jonny jeez said:


> .but I do think you will need to research the correct gearing...somebody can correct me but I think the older ones have less gears ...or something.
> 
> There’ll be a proper Brompton rider along in a while who can advise you.



Lack of gears wouldn't bother me as I used to ride fixed and that was in a hilly area. 

I might however be tempted to change to a close ratio block.


----------



## suecsi (1 Jul 2011)

Be careful with the size of the wheels on South West trains (which will cover Surbiton, if you go for a multi modal commute).

South West trains policy during the rush hour is folding bikes with 16" wheels only (which is mainly Bromptons, though I am sure there are others). Other folders with larger wheels do get on at crowded stations sometimes (my experience is Twickenham, though I get on with my Brommie before that) - but you'll get dirty looks and frankly, though other folders may or may not have a better ride/be cheaper, you can't beat the Brompton for overall folded package. Also train staff are used to seeing them, and know they conform to the regs, whereas with others they would be more likely to question it.

On the suburban loop routes, which start and end at Waterloo, the trains aren't nearly as crowded, and while the regs are still strictly there, they aren't much enforced.

Surbiton station is extremely busy though, with longer distance services and the train will very crowded already in the rush hour.

I have an M3L but do the common Brompton multi modal commute of only a few miles each end. I have no hills, so never use 1st gear, use 2nd for setting off, and then 3rd (or it might be the other way round, it has no markings!) for cruising on the flat.

If you look at the Brompton forums on Yahoo there are plenty of discussions about gears and settings but its beyond me I'm afraid.


----------



## bedrock (1 Jul 2011)

suecsi said:


> Be careful with the size of the wheels on South West trains (which will cover Surbiton, if you go for a multi modal commute).
> 
> South West trains policy during the rush hour is folding bikes with 16" wheels only (which is mainly Bromptons, though I am sure there are others). Other folders with larger wheels do get on at crowded stations sometimes (my experience is Twickenham, though I get on with my Brommie before that) - but you'll get dirty looks and frankly, though other folders may or may not have a better ride/be cheaper, you can't beat the Brompton for overall folded package. Also train staff are used to seeing them, and know they conform to the regs, whereas with others they would be more likely to question it.



Thanks for the very valuable information. Presumably the restriction doesn't apply if the bag is biked, but please correct me if I'm wrong.

I have only considered 20" folders so far as I was hoping for a better ride quality, and hopefully I won't be taking it on the train too much. Can anyone here compare 16/20" wheels?

As for Brompton, I've checked the price and don't think I can justify it at the moment, although I agree they are probably a better buy.


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Jul 2011)

bedrock said:


> As for Brompton, I've checked the price and don't think I can justify it at the moment, although I agree they are probably a better buy.



Ebay?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brompton-...0719456309?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4aac5e8835

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brompton-...0719452630?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4aac5e79d6

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-B...0624242932?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2eb62300f4


----------



## bedrock (2 Jul 2011)

suecsi said:


> Be careful with the size of the wheels on South West trains (which will cover Surbiton, if you go for a multi modal commute).
> 
> South West trains policy during the rush hour is folding bikes with 16" wheels only ................



Since reading your post I've been doing some research and found this:





> The Association of Train Operating Companies (ATOC) have since said this was an error, and what they actually meant was that only machines with 20in or smaller wheels would be regarded as folders, with anything over 20in regarded as a full-size bicycle.
> 
> However, when we contacted them for clarification they did a complete U-turn, with their senior media relations officer telling us: "After listening to passenger feedback, I'm pleased to say that there are no restrictions on the wheel size of fold-up bicycles." ATOC say the wording in the brochure is being revised and will clarify that "folding bikes can be carried for free at any time on the rail network".







http://www.bikeradar.com/COMMUTING/news/article/u-turn-on-british-train-ban-for-folding-bikes-28151/

and here:

http://www.atob.org.uk/Bike_Rail_2.html


----------



## bedrock (2 Jul 2011)

jonny jeez said:


> Ebay?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.u...=item4aac5e8835
> 
> ...



You're right, I did a similar search for completed listings and found most Bromptons going for about 400 - 600 pounds although there were some bargains.


----------



## bedrock (2 Jul 2011)

I just read that the Yeah model I was interested in folds down to 32cm wide (the transport limit is 30cm).


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jul 2011)

South west trains now say small folding bikes without clarifying. That Yeah bike would be fine. No one is out with a tape measure. Your real problem will be not being able to board - at least that's what happens at Richmond. But that's also happened to me without a bike. I'm not sure what surbiton is like in this respect. I've certainly never seen a guard or station staff take the remotest interest in any folding bike. And fellow passengers are pretty forgiving if you are open and helpful - ie when the train gets more crowded, I point out to people that my bike is there, make sure they watch their ankles, fold in the pedals etc. I don't think this makes any practical difference, but people respond to the I'm aware of them and the inconvenience. And when it's so crowded that people can't reach the handrail and have to lean on another passenger if the train brakes, that's important.

Take the Yeah on a test drive. If you enjoy riding it and will have room for it in your luggage, I'd buy it. Remember finding a suitcase that will take the squarish shape of a folding bike can prove expensive, and may break size limits. If you are shipping a crate, then that's probably not an issue.

Oh, and I've done (as I keep saying) 2000 miles on a 16" bike this year. They're ok


----------



## bedrock (2 Jul 2011)

Just got back from the bike shop after a lengthy run (the traffic was chock-a-block) and bus ride home.

The rain was torrential (think tropical rainstorm) when I arrived at the shop so unfortunately there was no chance of taking any bike out for a test ride. However, a quick jump on one of the 16" Yeah bikes and "spin" around the shop confirmed that the geometry was wrong for me. Basically, it felt far too short and there was no way this could be changed. They had a 20" Dahon bike which felt much better but cost twice the price.

The Yeah bike was fitted out with much cheaper looking components than the Dahon but to be honest that is what I'd expect with a bike for less than 180 pounds. The weight wasn't bad (about 12kg) and the frame was similar to the Dahon albeit the paint and welds looked inferior. I'd say it wasn't bad for the price and looked like it might last with some tender care.

I've now decided to hold off with a purchase until I return to the UK (not long now) and maybe try out a Brompton and hopefully pick one up second hand. I'll strip down and fix up an old and very heavy mountain bike I have in the shed as a temporary bike to commute in to work. At least it is cheap and will give me plenty of exercise.

Thanks for all the helpful advice and suggestions.


----------



## suecsi (2 Jul 2011)

jefmcg said:


> South west trains now say small folding bikes without clarifying. That Yeah bike would be fine. No one is out with a tape measure. Your real problem will be not being able to board - at least that's what happens at Richmond. But that's also happened to me without a bike. I'm not sure what surbiton is like in this respect. I've certainly never seen a guard or station staff take the remotest interest in any folding bike. And fellow passengers are pretty forgiving if you are open and helpful - ie when the train gets more crowded, I point out to people that my bike is there, make sure they watch their ankles, fold in the pedals etc. I don't think this makes any practical difference, but people respond to the I'm aware of them and the inconvenience. And when it's so crowded that people can't reach the handrail and have to lean on another passenger if the train brakes, that's important.
> 
> Take the Yeah on a test drive. If you enjoy riding it and will have room for it in your luggage, I'd buy it. Remember finding a suitcase that will take the squarish shape of a folding bike can prove expensive, and may break size limits. If you are shipping a crate, then that's probably not an issue.
> 
> Oh, and I've done (as I keep saying) 2000 miles on a 16" bike this year. They're ok



Thanks jefmcg, thats handy to know. Though as you say, just getting on at Richmond as a person during the rush hour is ..... interesting. I get on at Feltham, which is pretty much the last place you are guaranteed a seat, unless they do something stupid like put 4 carriages on the 08:35. I cover the Brompton with the black cover that stows in the saddle bag, and usually sit right at the back of the train, with the Brompton tucked beside me in the aisle, with the cover on it looks pretty much like luggage. Given I get on at the station for Heathrow Airport, thats not that uncommon a sight anyway! And quite a few Bromptons and riders get on at Twickenham as well.


----------



## WestcountryTim (4 Jul 2011)

I moved to Surbiton a few months back to do some flat sitting, although my bike commuting has reduced being so far out.

The fastest route would be New Malden - Raynes Park - Wimbledon - then either Earlsfield or up CS7 would be the fastest way.
A nicer way is to Kingston gate of Richmond park then to Roehampton gate, down Priory lane and along Upper Richmond road through Putney. You can then join CS8 at Wandsworth if you want.

On taking the bike on the train , try the Hampton Court service (towards London at 02 and 32 past the hour) as Surbiton is the third stop and most people go for the fast trains. There is much more space and although it takes 10 mins longer to get to Waterloo it probably is worth it (the non-stop trains are standinding room only).


----------



## Mozgie (14 May 2020)

Hi

Anyone still cycling from Surbiton to London?

I want to start in next week- two so looking for some tips.
thank you


----------



## vickster (14 May 2020)

Routes above will still stand (except Richmond park unless NHS worker). Expect the roads and CS to be quite busy with cyclists, so allow plenty of time and have your wits about you. Make sure you have good locks if leaving the bike on the street


----------



## shinyspokes (14 May 2020)

I don't commute into central London (wrong direction for me!) but noticed the comments about getting across the A3; this is my part of town, and there's a recently opened off-road but all tarmac cycle route from Elm Rd in New Malden that follows the railway under the A3 and into Raynes Park emerging in Taunton Ave - if you're continuing into Wimbledon town centre from there head through Raynes Park and along Worple Rd. Getting onto Wimbledon Common Southside (for Putney etc) does involve a climb but Southfields/ Earlsfield Wandsworth can be done on the flat too.


----------



## vickster (14 May 2020)

shinyspokes said:


> I don't commute into central London (wrong direction for me!) but noticed the comments about getting across the A3; this is my part of town, and there's a recently opened off-road but all tarmac cycle route from Elm Rd in New Malden that follows the railway under the A3 and into Raynes Park emerging in Taunton Ave - if you're continuing into Wimbledon town centre from there head through Raynes Park and along Worple Rd. Getting onto Wimbledon Common Southside (for Putney etc) does involve a climb but Southfields/ Earlsfield Wandsworth can be done on the flat too.


It's a very good route, now they've opened up the road by the bike shop again - it is busy with families, walkers, dogs during the day, early might be ok, coming home it doesn't matter so much if held up a bit 

In terms of getting from Raynes Park to London it rather depends where in London the poster is going 

@Mozgie are you looking for the quickest route, what about hills, prefer quietways for cycling, where in C London? What time travelling?


----------



## hatler (12 Jun 2020)

Richmond Park is now open to cyclists, Monday - Friday, before 10am and after 4pm.


----------

